# Snake Oil. Get'cher Snake Oil!



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

T.H.E. Show at the Irvine Marriot in SoCal starts today and goes until Sunday.

Hotel rooms chock full of all the Snake Oil you can choke down. Plus some really fantastic Home Audio gear. Also, $100.00+ vinyls of obscure foreign nationalist composers all for the taking. You can bring in your own media and they will audition it on their set-ups. You haven't lived until you've heard the "Boyz in the Hood Re-mix on Planars.

And... the Magic Bus will be there with new crossover topology, mods to the mid bass amp and a host of other things I didn't understand.

Maybe I'll see you guys there.


----------

